# How to bill re-pap



## ragsac (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,

I work for a group of family practitioners in Reston, Virginia. One of the issue always comes up that patient came in for a well woman visit and we submitted the sample to the lab. Lab tells us two days later that the sample was not good to perform the needed test. We ask patient to come back to the office and recollect the sample. Currently, we do not bill this visit to the insurance or patient. I understand there are diagnosis codes for this visit. But I have no idea which CPT code I should use to bill this visit to insurance. I understand I may have to add modifier 76 to the CPT code, as this will be the repeat procedure by the same physician. But this is not done in a hospital, it is just done in the office. The patient comes in is for doctor to recollect the sample and send it to the lab.


----------



## daniel (Feb 14, 2008)

Assuming there coming in for a re-pap because they had a abnormal pap.
I just bill it as Q0091.76.795.0X.


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 15, 2008)

ragsac said:


> Hello,
> 
> I work for a group of family practitioners in Reston, Virginia. One of the issue always comes up that patient came in for a well woman visit and we submitted the sample to the lab. Lab tells us two days later that the sample was not good to perform the needed test. We ask patient to come back to the office and recollect the sample. Currently, we do not bill this visit to the insurance or patient. I understand there are diagnosis codes for this visit. But I have no idea which CPT code I should use to bill this visit to insurance. I understand I may have to add modifier 76 to the CPT code, as this will be the repeat procedure by the same physician. But this is not done in a hospital, it is just done in the office. The patient comes in is for doctor to recollect the sample and send it to the lab.




In this situation, which has happened to us from time to time, we do not charge for the 2nd visit, since the specimen was not enough.  We just take the hit.

Just my thoughts.

Roxanne Thames, CPC


----------

